# New Cardiology intervention codes?



## premmel (Jan 4, 2013)

Need Help. 
Provider did LHC w L & R coronary angiography,  and angioplasty of LAD.  
pt had abnormal stress and stenosis found during LHC that lead to intervention.   with new code 92920 would you bill for the LHC, 93458 or angio 93454  with the 92920?


----------



## Misty Dawn (Jan 6, 2013)

premmel said:


> Need Help.
> Provider did LHC w L & R coronary angiography,  and angioplasty of LAD.
> pt had abnormal stress and stenosis found during LHC that lead to intervention.   with new code 92920 would you bill for the LHC, 93458 or angio 93454  with the 92920?



I am not sure if I understand what your asking so sorry in advance if this is response is off the mark.....

93458 includes the compents of 93454.

So without seeing the report and just going off of a LHC w L&R coronary angio it would be 93458 if dictation supports because 93458 includes the coronary angiography.  Angioplasy of LD would 92920.

93458 will need a 59 modifier when billed 92920.  92920 would need the LD modifier. 

Also note that you can only bill a HTC code if the diagnostic was the decision for intervention and meets these rules:
 Diagnostic cardiac catheterization and coronary angiography is coded separately when:
*Previous catheter based study is not available
*A full and complete diagnostic study is performed
*Physician documents that the patient's signs and symptoms had changed since prior study necessitating a new study
*Physician documents that the patient's signs and symptoms changed during interventional procedure
*Physician documentation that the previous study was not satisfactory
*Diagnostic cardiac catheterization or coronary angiography is performed during a different encounter
*Assign modifier 59 to diagnostic cardiac catheterization or coronary angiography when performed in conjunction with a coronary intervention


----------

